# NetBeans - GUI nicht portabel (Mac OS -> Windows)



## Kaan (15. Feb 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein kleines Programm in Java geschrieben. Die GUI wurde mit dem GUI Builder von NetBeans erstellt. Als ich versucht habe, das Programm als JAR-Datei auf meinem Windows PC auszuführen, ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Layout anders aussieht.

Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte? Ich hab schon versucht nach einer Lösung zu googeln, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Gibt es vielleicht im NetBeans irgendeine Kompatibilitätsoption oder so?

Hier zwei Screenshots zum Vergleich:












Danke für eure Hilfe!

Kaan


----------



## Wildcard (15. Feb 2009)

Sieht doch "gut" aus. So würde man das erwarten. Was genau soll denn anders sein?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 9001 (15. Feb 2009)

Nun ja, es wäre sicher schöner, wenn auch unter Windows die Eingabezeile "Name" mit der oberen Kante auf gleicher Höhe wäre, die das große Textfeld.

Kannst Du mal den Quelltext posten?


----------

